# Questions about Gerbils



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello!

My roomate is graduating this year, and the new appartment complex he's moving into prohibit people from having any pets. 
My roomate has a pet gerbil, and he said he would "set him free" if I didn't want him. The poor thing wouldn't survive a day outside in this crazy (and cold) world, and I definitely don't agree with just setting a pet free when you no longer want him. I accepted, and Cocoa is to be mine. 

Cocoa is about 2 years old, he's completely black except for a white line on his belly. He doesn't have cagemate since, apparantly, he's very agressive. My roomate had pretty much lost all interest in the gerbil, and basically the only contact he has with his gerbil is when he reaches in to give him more food and change his water bottle. 

I've never owned a gerbil in my life, and therefore if anybody has experience with gerbils and could tell me more about them, that'd be great.

Should I give him vegetables and fruits regularly (everyday?) ? 
Should he have time outside his cage? 
How often should I clean his cage? 
What food should i buy for him at the petstore, any recommended brands? 
etc.


----------



## musapan (Apr 4, 2009)

Firstly, I applaud you for taking the gerbil in... There is no way a pet gerbil could survive outside for very long. And yes... Gerbils generally need to be housed alone, (especially males) because of aggression.

*Should I give him vegetables and fruits regularly (everyday?) ? :* Maybe not everyday, but definitely a few times a week. Any fruit or veggie a rat can have, a gerbil can have as well. Just be sparing with the fruits, as they can cause diarrhea if given too much.

*Should he have time outside his cage? :* They are intellegent, and require stimulation just like rats... However, if your roommate has never socialized the gerbil, it may be hard to get him to come out of the cage and into your hands. You may need to socialize him by giving him training treats (unfrosted cheerios work well, or veggies) straight from your hand, and gaining his trust. Keep in mind, though, that this gerbil is almost 2 years old, which is old age for a gerbil. He may not be so willing to change his ways.

*How often should I clean his cage? :* Depends on how big the cage is, but you should probably spot clean the cage a couple of times a week, and then do a full cleaning once a week. Food bowls/water bottles/hideouts should be cleaned then too.

*What food should i buy for him at the petstore, any recommended brands? :* Nutriphase gerbil/hamster food has always been my preferred brand, if I'm not making my own food. Remember that fruits and veggies should make up about 15-20% of his diet, as well.

I hope that helped. ^^


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Musa said:


> And yes... Gerbils generally need to be housed alone, (especially males) because of aggression.


Gerbils are very social animals, like rats and should generally be kept in pairs or more really. I have 2 males that have been fine together and are now over 2 years old. If introducing new gerbils, it's actually females it's harder to do that with, not males.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Gerbils are very sociable animals and should be ideally kept in pairs.

I have heard though that if you unfortunely lose one, then it is very difficult to intro a new gerbil to the remaining one, either male or female.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies!

I shall have to think about whether or not I want to get another gerbil... he was particularly aggressive according to my room mate and since he's now 2 years old and very stuck in his ways. Any strange situation, and he gets stressed out very easily (one time, my roommate let him run around the room and because he was scared and not used to exercice, when he was put back in his cage he looked near death, he couldn't move and was huffing and puffing). I know its always better to keep them in pairs, but I don't want him to be stressed out like that again.


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd just leave him alone. New intros probably wouldn't work with an aggressive gerbil. But your room mate also said he'd just let the gerbil go, so he may be wrong about being aggressive, you can try it.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

He could be aggressive and unfriendly because he is alone.

Imagine how uptight you'd get if you had no one to talk to 

His old owner may have mistook playing for aggression.. or tried to introduce them too quickly.

I would maybe explain the situation to the breeder or pet store you would be getting your next gerbil from, and arrange a possible return if things didn't work out.


----------

